# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Лекарство от большинства болезней.

## tagrojucalo3

Джинура – это растение, которое легко можно назвать волшебным и магическим за его чудодейственные свойства влияния на организм человека. Не смотря на это Джинура мало известна в России. Это целебное растение имеет соответствующие названия, одно из них “Лекарство от 100 болезней”, также её называют “Листья Жизни”, есть у неё и такое название как “Листья бога”. Эти названия во многом подчёркивают её оздоравливающие свойства, ведь даже врачи удивлены её воздействием на организм.





Джинура обладает высоко-эффективными целебными свойствами:


Она умеет восстановить нарушенный обмен веществ в организме.
Нормализирует уровень холестерина в крови.
Эффективно снижает сахар в крови.
Имеет ощелачивающее воздействие, т.е. снижает кислотность.
Оказывает противовоспалительное воздействие, ее эффект превосходит алоэ.
Защищает почки, сердце и печень.
Помогает нормализовать давление у гипертоников.
Улучшает состояние сосудов, существенно оптимизирует самочувствие и улушает уровень жизни.
Существенно улучшает состояние сосудов, кровеносной, эндокринной, мочевыделительной систем, печени и ЖКТ.
Повышает репродуктивную функцию.
Джинура


Джинура способна омолаживать кожу и внутренние органы.


Джинура считается одним из самовысокоэффектиных растений на планете. Были случаи, когда джинура ставила на ноги даже безнадёжно тяжело больных. Но даже относительно здоровые и ещё молодые люди прибегают к помощи этого целебного растения для поддержания хорошей формы.


Этим уникальным растением с успехом пользуются Геронтологи. Листья Джинуры в свежем виде напоминают Шпинат, и её свойство связывать свободные радикалы и предотвращать их атаки на оргазнизм, т.е. замедлять старение, породили одно из названий джинуры – “Шпинат долголетия”.


У этого растения нет побочных эффектов, поэтому его приём не имеет противопоказаний. К тому же Джинура быстро растёт и не требует особенного ухода. Чай из сухих листьев джинуры принмают для восстановления жизненных сил организма, повышения тонуса, улучшения иммунитета и деятельности мозга, ускорения обмена веществ и снижения веса.


У пациентов больных сахарным диабетом уровень сахара нормализировался после приёма джинуры. Первые результаты были получены уже через 2 дня приёма, а через месяц употребления чая из джинуры, на 50% происходило снижение дозы инсулина у больных сахарным диабетом 1 типа.
Отмечен противовоспалительный эффект джинуры при наружном применении и войздействии на кожу, схожий с применением медицинского, гормонального препарата кортизон.






Последние десятилетия было проведено множество исследований и было подтверждено уникальных свойств джинуры международными научными сообществами. Большинство работ провели в университетах и лабораториях Японии, Южной Кореи, Таиланда, Индонезии, Малайзии, Китая и Сингапура. Джинура получила почётное место в справочниках лекарственных растений многих стран.


После фитохимических исследований, учёные действительно подтверждают, что джинура является уникальным натуральным источником большого количества активных биологических компонентов, таких как алкалоиды, эфирные масла, каратиноиды и флавоноиды. Мощное и активное действие джинуры на жизненные процессы позволяет применять её в качестве первичной защиты для онкобольных. Джинура явлется преградой для роста в организме раковых клеток.


Рекомендации к применению: до 7 свежих листьев джинуры утром натощак и до 5 штук за полчаса до ужина. Чай из высушеных листьев джинуры рекомендуется употреблять 2 раза в день – 1 стакан за 1 час до еды.


Для профилактики необходимо съедать по 1-2 листку натощак с утра.


Пока ниша джинуры только осваивается малым бизнесом, это растение принято считать редким и цена у неё остаётся высокой для большинства. Неприхотливая многолетняя вечнозеленая джинура быстро растёт( до 1 метра) и размножается черенкованием. Её свободно можно вырашивать в домашних условиях под собственные потребности, она легко и быстро произрастает на многих видах почвы и не требует особенного ухода.


Джинура Прокумбенс (Gynura Procumbens) из семейства астровых — это одно из самых интересных лекарственных растений нашего времени. На основе этого растения готовят не только настои, чаи, салаты, супы, используют его в вегетарианских блюдах(джинура обладает приятным вкусом), но также применяют в эффективных косметических масках в салонах красоты.
Более подробно читайте по ссылке  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

